# No sound card on Asus Eee PC 1000H [SOLVED]

## PaddyW

Hi there,

as shown in the gentoo wiki for the Asus Eee PC 1000H (Link) is configured my .27 kernel with these settings:

```

Device Drivers --->

Sound --->

<*> Sound card support

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture --->

<*> Sequencer support

<*> Sequencer dummy client

<*> OSS Mixer API

<*> OSS PCM (digital audio) API

[*] OSS PCM (digital audio) API - Include plugin system

[*] OSS Sequencer API

[*] Dynamic device file minor numbers

[*] Support old ALSA API

PCI devices --->

<*> Intel HD Audio

[*] Build hwdep interface for HD-audio driver

[*] Build Realtek HD-audio codec support

[*] Build Analog Device HD-audio codec support

```

After emerging alsa-tools and alsa-utils I start alsaconf and get the following message:

"No supported PnP or PCI card found".

What am I doing wrong? Can someone help me on this one please?

Best regards!Last edited by PaddyW on Sat Jan 10, 2009 6:04 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## poly_poly-man

does lspci show the card?

Not actually having an eeepc, I can't tell for sure, but it seems that you need to use the latest alsa-drivers, not the ones in-kernel.

----------

## PaddyW

Yes, lspci shows the card as "Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02).

The alsa drivers in portage are 1.0.18 and the one in-kernel are 1.10.17. Can I just emerge the alsa-driver package or do i have to unselect the old one in the kernel first?

----------

## poly_poly-man

 *PaddyW wrote:*   

> Yes, lspci shows the card as "Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02).
> 
> The alsa drivers in portage are 1.0.18 and the one in-kernel are 1.10.17. Can I just emerge the alsa-driver package or do i have to unselect the old one in the kernel first?

 I believe you have to deselect the in-kernel stuff... and make sure ALSA_DEVICES (IIRC) is set correctly

EDIT: also, if you don't feel likedoing that, try enabling the alsa stuff as modules in the kernel. ALSA likes to make you have modules (my sound wouldn't work when builtin)

----------

## PaddyW

Great! Compiling the kernel with the sound device as modules worked well!

----------

